
Invaders from Mars - rsaarelm
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2010/12/invaders-from-mars.html
======
gojomo
John Carpenter's _They Live_ (1988) similarly draws the borderless-
corporations/alien-invasion parallel.

Many of Stross's comments about corporations also apply to governments. (I
think the future will view nation-states as a special case of corporation,
moreso than corporations as a subordinate creation of governments.)

And if this is the dystopia, started in the 19th century and accelerating in
the last few decades, created by these 'aliens' – well, objectively, many will
prefer it to the alternatives. Life expectancy is up, war is down. The
'corporate system' has lifted a billion-plus out of poverty in the last 20
years, while the 'rival paradigm' of Communism that Stross notes once 'held
[the corporate system] at bay' gave people none of economic comfort, social
freedom, or political voice.

------
jokermatt999
He's also touched on this in Accelerando somewhat. He had corporations
combined with AIs to create an economic situation far beyond human
understanding.

